# Cluster LED color change.



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

One thing I never cared for in any GM car is the aqua color of some back lighting.

I've been modifying and repairing clusters for a long time and had some spare time tonight.

I removed the aqua leds for the DIC and installed some deep blue ones. They look fantastic.

I also removed the aqua ones for the speedometer only and installed deep blue ones. In person they look great but I cannot seem to get a photo that really illustrates the difference between the modified speedometer and the rest of the cluster which I left original for contrast.

This mod isn't for the weak. You can easily screw up your cluster. It's also not easy to install aftermarket leds and not have hot spots all over. 

First pic is just DIC modified. Second pic is DIC and speedometer.

I really wish I knew how to take pictures that would really show the contrast in colors on the 2nd pic.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I forgot to add.

I've been doing precise circuit board repair / component repair for a long time and have the tools + experience.

If you decide to try this on your own be careful. It's real easy to make things bad.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

DAMMIT I keep forgetting things.

I'll be taking my 2nd gen cluster apart soon to see what I can do with that one. It's the premium cluster with the color DIC so color changing the DIC on that one is not an option. Maybe I'll pick up a monochrome cluster to modify.


----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

DIC rojo como el opel astra J trae a Europa


----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

DIC with white LEDs is gray


----------

